# diy bowfishing reel



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice, I think if it were me I would paint the can, but I like the idea.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

Been frog gigging like that for about 3 yrs now. Also shot some monster carp with that rig.


----------



## hoythunter3d (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah I.think I'm going to paint the can and maybe tie a float to the end insted of to the can, maybe a small boat bumper. I also want to think of an idea for a clip to lightly hold the string in the can but allow it to come off at the shot


----------



## markabremer (Apr 25, 2010)

i used 2" pvc for my kids & on my recuve work great


----------



## BrokenB (Feb 28, 2018)

Awesome! I was thinking of doing the same thing. I will post my setup when I get it done. Thanks.


----------



## hardtokill (Dec 31, 2006)

great


----------



## nickee3158 (Feb 25, 2011)

wow, easy, simple, works well, AWESOME! Great job man!


----------



## Mais-Diesel (Nov 3, 2016)

Great idea.


----------



## Big_Jav (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks legit


----------



## Conquest0901 (Jun 28, 2013)

:thumbs_up


----------



## ebs (Dec 8, 2017)

great!


----------



## spenglet (Oct 2, 2016)

economical way towards fun!!!


----------



## Tincher10 (Aug 13, 2018)

If it makes sense it makes money!


----------



## AR.Smitty (Jul 28, 2019)

Neat


----------



## tedrh (May 16, 2014)

good idea


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

cool idea


----------



## PRidd17 (Jul 27, 2019)

Good idea! Money saver


----------



## Hayescj21 (Aug 1, 2019)

Definitely cost effective!


----------



## Simon223 (Dec 26, 2019)

very cheap... hopefull effectiv... ;-)


----------



## DCBRIS (Nov 28, 2013)

Interesting idea


----------



## FeOxide (Jan 2, 2020)

Backyard Engineering at its best


----------



## MN_Condor (Dec 28, 2019)

Reduce, Reuse, Recycle! Saving the world, one fish at a time.


----------



## Mike Carlson (May 15, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## mwing (Jan 8, 2020)

Check out the gatorade bottle reels on youtube


----------



## mwing (Jan 8, 2020)

Did you have any problems with that small diameter line? I was just going to pick up some braided line at a hardware store


----------

